# More poaching



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.wmdt.com/news/maryland/n...triped-bass-at-fishing-creek-bridge/460720621


Less than a mile from my house


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Unbelievable


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

They'll never learn.


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Is this break in the law grounds for deportation? I ask because I am curious?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I fished off that bridge years ago at night. It was so easy to catch them rock fish under the lights it was boring. I bet that is were they hid them in the bridge drains. That has been going on for many years. Glad they are starting to catch them. It is a night time thing folks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's really...troubling. Just zero respect for the law.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol.........hose A and hose B at it again


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

That's a lot of people. I'm guess that it's probably only the tip of the iceberg though. Need to crack down harder on these poachers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

I fished there Easter Sunday and didn't catch a damn thing. Oh well


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Looks like MS-13 was getting ready for their "Spring Fish Fry and Picnic"


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of people in a short amount of time. Sad to think that this likely happens all the time.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

As much as it hurts, this is good in a way. This will help get stricter, harsher penalties and a bigger DNR budget for enforcemet pushed through legislation.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

"Police additionally charged two Washington, D.C. men whose recreational fishing licenses had been suspended for illegally fishing: Edgar Fuentes DeMata and Lenin Gonzalez Fuentes. They are scheduled to appear in Dorchester County District Court on June 28th and could each be fined $1,000 if found guilty."

I think maybe some stiffer penalties are in order.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

If we had a "Wall"...."A Big Beautiful Wall"


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

I wonder how big the restaurant/grocery black market is for striped bass. I know Ive been to a number of grocery stores lately that always have fresh striper for sale. I don't know much about the regulations, but normally I see each fish with a tag. Lately, no tags.

For the average person, a $1000 fine would be a pretty hefty deterrent, so there has to be a financial motivator for these people to get caught multiple times. Property confiscation and jail time should be mandatory depending on the scale/number of infractions. Much like police will follow the street corner dealer to supplier, maybe they should do the same with the flow of illegally caught striper. Then again they would probably only hit the restaurant with a $100 fine.

I suppose it doesn't hurt to dream......


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Here in the old Dominion, rock must be sold with tags, and if they're filleted, one tag per two fillets. No tag here, report em and they'll soon be out of the fine for illegally selling rockfish.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow... Definitely a black market somewhere... Can't imagine someone taking all that fish for his or her own consumption. I'm also surprised at how many they are catching in one night


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

How much longer must this continue?

Every single weekend (and probably most week nights too) these people drive across the bay bridge and set up shop at Hoopers Island, poaching fish all night and throwing trash everywhere. 

I honestly don't know how the locals put up with it. The last time I drove around by the lower Hoopers Island bridge there were Modelo cans literally everywhere on the side of the road and under the bridge. 

And what's the point of size limits and regulations at all if these poachers just ignore it all and kill hundreds of stripers every time they come?

There needs to be a serious crack down on this, and while I commend DNR on their work, it isn't nearly enough. A couple of officers can't patrol the whole bay. And most of these guys who are charged will likely never show up to court.

We really need to starting calling state senators and delegates. For the districts where this is happening on the Eastern Shore and ESPECIALLY for the districts of where these poachers are coming from. Bug them, annoy them, let them know that this blatant disrespect for the law and for our natural resources is serious crime to us. Can you even imagine if week after week after week people from the Eastern Shore drove over to PG County and threw trash everywhere and broke laws nonstop? 

The laws need to enforced and to do that DNR needs more manpower. (Bug the delegates and senators about this too.)

On working with limited manpower, one potential solution for this would be to simply install live-feed cameras at both of the Hoopers Island bridges. (Even if they aren't actually hooked up to anything, the illusion of surveillance would probably deter at least some poachers.) Beyond that, DNR should try their best to persuade would-be poachers to stop before they even start: put up signs that clearly state in English and Spanish the rules for stripers and the consequences of breaking those rules. And make the consequences much harsher. 

Like others have said, there's obviously a black market thing going on here too, so the restaurants should be punished for buying poached striper meat. If you're caught buying from these poachers, your restaurant should be shut down. It's that simple. If nobody wants to buy the meat there will be no reason to sell it.

I honestly feel personally insulted by these poachers, just as I do from the "good-ol'-boy" poachers too. I just hope something can be done.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

david b said:


> I fished there Easter Sunday and didn't catch a damn thing. Oh well


---------David, it is a night time thing under the lights. That is when the poaching is done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

Andy, Thank You. I have a small place on the Island that I can only get to on the weekends. I will check if they are poaching Friday and Saturday. If they are at the bridge I will take some pictures of them there vehicles and license plates and post next week. 
They do throw there trash ever where. At first i couldn't fathom that the locals would do this.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

lets not make this racial because there are a rack of whites, asians, and blacks who are and get caught poaching everyday . & BTW i am black !!!:fishing:


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

earl of DC said:


> lets not make this racial because there are a rack of whites, asians, and blacks who are and get caught poaching everyday . & BTW i am black !!!:fishing:


Common Earl lets get real here.

Look at they're names. Most, if not all, from El Salvador. Some Meheeco.
BTW I am Caucasian from SoCal and have left behind many Mexican's I call friends.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

I know both these areas intimately. Growing up in Dorchester my buddies and I used to fish under the bridge once we got our drivers licenses 30 years ago.
We stopped going when we started getting crowded out.
I also work across the highway from the BBFP which is seeing alot of traffic.

The argument for a black market doesn't seem very strong to me. The fish being caught are shorts, and even the one car that had 83 fish in it, across 4 guys that doesn't equate to a heckova lot of meat to a family. Probably not much more meat that the average mid 40" rock.
Possible? Sure. Likely? Doubt it.

And I agree with Earl. There's a set of circumstances that allows these guys to get caught. Stupidity and lack of respect obviously are factors.
But it's certainly not lack of comprehension of the laws, and we all know people that poach. 
I guarantee you that if these guys knew of a "secret spot" we'd never know about them, just like we're blissfully ignorant of all the others that are burning up the shorelines as I type this.

No question the NRP is woefully understaffed. It's the main reason I supported the Enforcement Fund that was brought up a couple years ago.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Having spent some time in El Salvador and have Hispanic friends tell me , To them it's just a fish , you either eat them or sell them, they brought that way of thinking with them.

And my Asian friends that were raised here tell me that the ones they refer to as "Fresh off the Boat" think the same, Just fish, Food, There's plenty more to catch.

So Earl , Its not a racial thing , Its a Cultural thing , You are correct about their being $h;t bags in all races,


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Jollymon said:


> Having spent some time in El Salvador and have Hispanic friends tell me , To them it's just a fish , you either eat them or sell them, they brought that way of thinking with them.
> 
> And my Asian friends that were raised here tell me that the ones they refer to as "Fresh off the Boat" think the same, Just fish, Food, There's plenty more to catch.
> 
> So Earl , Its not a racial thing , Its a Cultural thing , You are correct about their being $h;t bags in all races,


I would be careful when you say it's a cultural thing. I don't think it's a one single factor. How do you explain two Talbot men getting caught last year and getting a lifetime ban? Their names are Michael D. Hayden Jr. and William J. Lednum FYI.

Also, under normal conditions, I stay away from stereotyping people (because I don't like being stereotyped either), but there is something called a trend. And lately, there has been an undeniable trend. I think that the first step is to recognize and realize that there is a trend, based on facts. There's no reason to bring other races (African American, Asians) into the picture because they are not the ones under the spotlight. If ignorance (unaware of the regulations) is the problem, maybe signs need to be put up in Spanish about the regulations. I've personally witnessed two people trying to take Stripers during C&R season this year and they happened to be hispanic. I'm not throwing the whole hispanic community under the bus, because I've seen plenty of responsible hispanic anglers and I've become friends with a few of them. I'm thinking that maybe there needs to something done to increase awareness in the community to start with.

One thing I do agree with is that poachers come in all different sizes and shapes.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

earl of DC said:


> lets not make this racial because there are a rack of whites, asians, and blacks who are and get caught poaching everyday . & BTW i am black !!!:fishing:


Yes you are. Just kidding Earl. Catching any hard head or white perch yet?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

WTF? Post rules? Write rules in Spanish? Last I checked we live in a English speaking country. From what I read none of them got fined for Fishing without a license. If you purchase a license it's YOUR responsibility to KNOW the rules. Even if you new to the country I'm pretty sure you know someone who can translate to your language. And they have pictures of the fish with numbers for size limits. Numbers are pretty much universal right? Hiding fish, sneaking fish out that tells me they know the rules and dnt care fine them heavy. And if they doing it to feed their families then fish for other fish like white perch or catsfish.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pajigging machin said:


> WTF? Post rules? Write rules in Spanish? Last I checked we live in a English speaking country. From what I read none of them got fined for Fishing without a license. If you purchase a license it's YOUR responsibility to KNOW the rules. Even if you new to the country I'm pretty sure you know someone who can translate to your language. And they have pictures of the fish with numbers for size limits. Numbers are pretty much universal right? Hiding fish, sneaking fish out that tells me they know the rules and dnt care fine them heavy. And if they doing it to feed their families then fish for other fish like white perch or catsfish.


you know what's cheaper than a couple guys paying for a tank of gas, bait, and fishing gear? Going to the store and buying chicken on sale for $2/lb. 

The argument that people fish to feed themselves is completely illogical. Instead of spending the $ on supplies AND the time to go catch fish if you are that broke then you should be working those hours to earn money and buying bulk meats like chicken for cheap. and IF you were meat fishing only then you would hit the potomac and like you said wrangle some 30-50lb blue cats out of there.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Pajigging machin said:


> WTF? Post rules? Write rules in Spanish? Last I checked we live in a English speaking country. From what I read none of them got fined for Fishing without a license. If you purchase a license it's YOUR responsibility to KNOW the rules. Even if you new to the country I'm pretty sure you know someone who can translate to your language. And they have pictures of the fish with numbers for size limits. Numbers are pretty much universal right? Hiding fish, sneaking fish out that tells me they know the rules and dnt care fine them heavy. And if they doing it to feed their families then fish for other fish like white perch or catsfish.


Lol, the last time I checked, Hispanic population is pretty significant in the US (In New Mexico, it's 47%). It varies by state, but it's significant enough that some of the places ALREADY have signs up in Spanish. For example, at Matapeake, they have signs up in Spanish about not leaving trash behind and about the surveillance camera. Also, don't tell me you haven't called a service # and hear something along the lines of "Press 1 For Spanish, Press 2 For English." U.S. is not just an English speaking country - it's a mixing bowl of different cultures and backgrounds. I respect the diversity and it's just what it is. Yes, people should learn English if they are living in the US, but it's not like they can learn over night. It takes time.

"If you purchase a license it's YOUR responsibility to KNOW the rules." Lol, the problem is that they don't test your knowledge before you buy your license. People can just pay up front and they can get a license without reading any of the rules. And rules and regulations change. All I am saying is that reminders (like signs) can help those who don't know the rules. I had a few that ask me this season about the size limits and when the season started.

I'm surprised that you are freaking out about posting up signs in Spanish, when they are already there. All I'm saying is that reminders wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

digiRAMbo said:


> I would be careful when you say it's a cultural thing. I don't think it's a one single factor. How do you explain two Talbot men getting caught last year and getting a lifetime ban? Their names are Michael D. Hayden Jr. and William J. Lednum FYI.
> 
> Also, under normal conditions, I stay away from stereotyping people (because I don't like being stereotyped either), but there is something called a trend. And lately, there has been an undeniable trend. I think that the first step is to recognize and realize that there is a trend, based on facts. There's no reason to bring other races (African American, Asians) into the picture because they are not the ones under the spotlight. If ignorance (unaware of the regulations) is the problem, maybe signs need to be put up in Spanish about the regulations. I've personally witnessed two people trying to take Stripers during C&R season this year and they happened to be hispanic. I'm not throwing the whole hispanic community under the bus, because I've seen plenty of responsible hispanic anglers and I've become friends with a few of them. I'm thinking that maybe there needs to something done to increase awareness in the community to start with.
> 
> One thing I do agree with is that poachers come in all different sizes and shapes.


Not Stereotyping , just Observations of other Cultures , As for Michael D. Hayden Jr. and William J. Lednum they were "Professional Waterman" they knew what they were doing .

They were without a doubt in it for the Money, But its still Poaching. 

The time you saw someone trying to take fish during C&R , Did you do anything? or say anything?, get their picture?, tag number?

And who said they even had a fishing license


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Jollymon said:


> Not Stereotyping , just Observations of other Cultures , As for Michael D. Hayden Jr. and William J. Lednum they were "Professional Waterman" they knew what they were doing .
> 
> They were without a doubt in it for the Money, But its still Poaching.
> 
> The time you saw someone trying to take fish during C&R , Did you do anything? or say anything?, get their picture?, tag number?


Yup. First time, the guy released the striper right away. Second time, I didn't even know that it was happening, but a guy who I met just this season (he said he fishes mostly at KN) saw the guy stuff a striper in a cooler. As the guy was walking off the pier with a striper, the KN guy called him out and he threw the fish back in the water. DNR showed up later, but I don't think anyone got in trouble.

The moral of my story is that some people know the rules and some people don't. At least if there are reminders, it will deter people from taking fish because they don't know the rules. You can't stop them all, but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Signs are a great reminder , They work so well on the Highway


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

When you sign your MD fishing license does that mean that you acknowledge and understand the laws and regulations?


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

Aside from the blurb about the license not allowing you to hunt/fish on private property, the only legalese on the license is this:

"This document is not valid until signed in ink by the individual named below and is the only acceptable form of the license. You are required to carry the signed copy of your license
or permit at all times when engaged in fishing, hunting or operating your off-road vehicle and produce it when asked by law enforcement. If you are found guilty of a violation, either
by prepaying a fine or through a court judgment and/or fine, the Department may take civil administrative enforcement action to suspend or revoke your privileges and/or seek
restitution through a separate proceeding before the Office of Administrative Hearings."

Its doesn't say you are responsible for knowing the regulations, it just says if you are guilty of one, you're going to pay. Unfortunately, they don't make people pay enough.


----------



## blee1099 (Aug 13, 2008)

When I spoke with a DNR Corporal during the Baltimore boat show this past winter, we spoke into length about the poaching that is occurring on an annual basis. The lack of officers and funding is one issue. They have been actively recruiting however their budget is still relatively small compared to other agencies in other states. I suggested that maybe they should consider making multi-language signs that post the penalties for poaching. Even when any suspects do go to court, often times the judicial branch of our government drops the ball by reducing the fines or not imposing any jail time for serious egregious charges like having multiple undersized fish in possession. It would be nice if the local police/sheriff departments could respond to these incidents to investigate and contact DNR to further investigate or to take over on any incident like how in some counties a county police/sheriff unit will respond to I-70, 95, 50, etc initially then let the State Police take over in the incident.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

blee1099 said:


> When I spoke with a DNR Corporal during the Baltimore boat show this past winter, we spoke into length about the poaching that is occurring on an annual basis. The lack of officers and funding is one issue. They have been actively recruiting however their budget is still relatively small compared to other agencies in other states. I suggested that maybe they should consider making multi-language signs that post the penalties for poaching. Even when any suspects do go to court, often times the judicial branch of our government drops the ball by reducing the fines or not imposing any jail time for serious egregious charges like having multiple undersized fish in possession. It would be nice if the local police/sheriff departments could respond to these incidents to investigate and contact DNR to further investigate or to take over on any incident like how in some counties a county police/sheriff unit will respond to I-70, 95, 50, etc initially then let the State Police take over in the incident.


Why not roll DNR in with the State Police like Alaska has , Bigger budget , more likely to get increased funding , You have State Police and State Police Wildlife but at anytime they 
can work both sides when needed. And stop with the reduced fines at court , Judges should know better, And forfeit everything with you at the time of the crime , Truck, Boat ,Car,etc.
Sell it a Auction returning the funds back into Wildlife Div. I got a nice Ford Bronco that way when I lived in Alaska. Want to slow it,you'll never stop it altogether ,MAKE IT HURT!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Common Earl lets get real here.
> 
> Look at they're names. Most, if not all, from El Salvador. Some Meheeco.
> BTW I am Caucasian from SoCal and have left behind many Mexican's I call friends.


 "Some of my best friends are" LMAO


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> When you sign your MD fishing license does that mean that you acknowledge and understand the laws and regulations?


If it doesn't then it's a worthless piece of expensive paper.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

andypat said:


> Yes you are. Just kidding Earl. Catching any hard head or white perch yet?


been catching WPs for about 45 days. the HHs are now being caught down Solomons !!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

earl of DC said:


> been catching WPs for about 45 days. the HHs are now being caught down Solomons !!!


 I'm going to start fishing for white perch very soon.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

When you hide fish in storm drains, and toss them out the window of cars like a bag of crack when the man lights you up is a good indicator that you know damn well what the rules are. 

Focusing your limited enforcement efforts based on a trend where you are most likely to apprehend poachers is not stereotyping or profiling or discriminating. Its called good police work and proper deployment of resources. 

To simply and blindly allocate resources in order to mitigate the possibility of being seen as profiling, stereotyping, or discriminating would be irresponsible and ineffective.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Andy why they gotta be white perch? Racist!!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> Andy why they gotta be white perch? Racist!!!


 LOL! I better just call them pan fish. Ok, you got me started now. For all you bad a$$ out there try this. I would like to see you have a best friend like this 65 years ago in the DEEP South. Murry was one of my best friends in the USAF, and we had a hard time back then. Didn't even matter that we were in the Air Force. Nice to be alive. Young people don't even know about this. "Believe It Or Not" I had a good fishing day this morning.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Andy, as a poacher yourself can you describe what it looks like to dangle a bobber in front of a mirror?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> Andy, as a poacher yourself can you describe what it looks like to dangle a bobber in front of a mirror?


 Don't understand. Please explain. You calling me a poacher? WHY?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> Andy, as a poacher yourself can you describe what it looks like to dangle a bobber in front of a mirror?


???


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

andypat said:


> Lipyourown said:
> 
> 
> > Andy, as a poacher yourself can you describe what it looks like to dangle a bobber in front of a mirror?
> ...


Ignore that fool Andy. He shit post all over the board last night.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

???


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> Ignore that fool Andy. He shit post all over the board last night.


---------Yes I will ignore. I clicked on his user name and read all his post. I read about ten of his post. All were negative. Nothing good from that gut. Thanks!


----------

